#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜狼（霜狼）

## wingwolf

沒什麽名氣的短篇漫畫
講述了一對狼兄弟在與獵人對峙時令人感動的手足之情~~

這是狼兄弟的母親，雖然一開始就死掉了不過很帥~~


雖然沒名氣不過在集會岩有介紹過XD

----------


## 希諾道

名稱：霜狼 
作者：盧東彪 盧東俊 
簡介：本故事以狼爲主角，講述了一段狼和獵人之間的發生的感人故事。

大約是羽狼之前有發佈過的? (幸好有記憶?) (樂~)

羽狼的post? : http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=53632

----------


## wingwolf

本想是國産短篇漫畫，沒什麽大名氣，就提示一下，結果似乎提示太多了？（拖走——
小希完全正確^^
沒錯就是《霜狼》裏爲兩個孩子獻身獵人槍下的母狼~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

之前確實有發過喔!!
好像是阿翔發的?

----------


## 阿翔

> 之前確實有發過喔!!
> 好像是阿翔發的?


沒啦，上面希諾道已經說了喔，是阿羽發的=w="
不過這的確是部很帥的漫畫，當時我看的時候就被帥到了XD

----------

